# BOOK IN MY SKYLINE WITH (JOE)



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

700bhp This car has been mapped to perfection
which makes it very reliable. This car has no spluttering or over-fuelling problems. It drives like a standard factory car or a street monster. when i got hold of this car it had big over fuelling prob but thanks to joe he sorted it out now. im running a t78 with 720cc Trust Injectors
no more black smoke also the tuq has gone up as well, before i had it mapped, when coming upto around about you would have to change down gear, but now if your in 5ft gear coming upto a round about i just leave it in 5ft @ aprrox 40mph @ 2200RPM and it just pulls like a train, no more lagg


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

also he mapped my mk1 cosworth


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Pics of the skyline?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pix and vids of this car mate.sounds epic


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> 700bhp This car has been mapped to perfection
> which makes it very reliable. This car has no spluttering or over-fuelling problems. It drives like a standard factory car or a street monster. when i got hold of this car it had big over fuelling prob but thanks to he sorted it out now. im running a t78 with 720cc Trust Injectors
> no more black smoke also the tuq has gone up as well, before i had it mapped, when coming upto around about you would have to change down gear, but now if your in 5ft gear coming upto a round about i just leave it in 5ft @ aprrox 40mph @ 2200RPM and it just pulls like a train, no more lagg


700 brake on 720's?
T78 spooling from 2200?

Sound like Gisseppi bullshit lol - still working from a garage in his mums back garden?


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice Ford, but where's the proper car??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SkylinerDave said:


> Nice Ford, but where's the proper car??


You can guarantee it will be up in the for sale section in ten posts time


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> You can guarantee it will be up in the for sale section in ten posts time


Probably, GS Motorsport is in fact a Ford specialist lol.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SkylinerDave said:


> Probably, GS Motorsport is in fact a Ford specialist lol.


Specialist!!!! good one


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I consider this post an advert and have moderated it accordingly - this is your only warning not to spam and start selling once you hit 50.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> 700 brake on 720's?
> T78 spooling from 2200?
> 
> Sound like Gisseppi bullshit lol - still working from a garage in his mums back garden?


sounds like you drive a VERY laggy car mate ????


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah a R33 GTR with a T78


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Yeah a R33 GTR with a T78


you the man with the tyre shop??


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Come on with the vids n pictures


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

some more after work.. this is the only one i found on my work pc


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> 700 brake on 720's?
> T78 spooling from 2200?
> 
> Sound like Gisseppi bullshit lol - still working from a garage in his mums back garden
> ...


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

qad said:


> 700bhp This car has been mapped to perfection
> which makes it very reliable. This car has no spluttering or over-fuelling problems. It drives like a standard factory car or a street monster. when i got hold of this car it had big over fuelling prob but thanks to joe he sorted it out now. im running a t78 with 720cc Trust Injectors
> no more black smoke also the tuq has gone up as well, before i had it mapped, when coming upto around about you would have to change down gear, but now if your in 5ft gear coming upto a round about i just leave it in 5ft @ aprrox 40mph @ 2200RPM and it just pulls like a train, no more lagg


As Terry Tibbs says... Nissan Skyline R33 with T78 turbo... talk to me.

Terry Tibbs wants a Maserati Video


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Wade said:


> As Terry Tibbs says... Nissan Skyline R33 with T78 turbo... talk to me.
> 
> Terry Tibbs wants a Maserati Video


sorry silly me, dont get ya!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> still working from a garage in his mums back garden
> thats a very silly thing to say!


Silly or correct??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Silly or correct??


last time is was there, it was his front garden


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> last time is was there, it was his front garden


Lol my mistake, nice pit though :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Silly or correct??


The man work's from home and mapped my car to perfection which most engine mappers from big workshops can't do!!! There is no need to bring anyones mum into this. The guy has a mansion and he has a 'proper' workshop by the side of it. There's no need for keyboard warriors around here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Joe's a lovely guy. but its not a mansion


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> The man work's from home and mapped my car to perfection which most engine mappers from big workshops can't do!!! There is no need to bring anyones mum into this. The guy has a mansion and he has a 'proper' workshop by the side of it. There's no need for keyboard warriors around here.


You pays your money, you makes your choice - personally for me I'll be having someone with a little more knowledge map my car.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Joe's a lovely guy. but its not a mansion


your right mate... sorry i ment big house !


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> You pays your money, you makes your choice - personally for me I'll be having someone with a little more knowledge map my car.


thats funny becos when i said my car spooling from 2200rpm you said its bullshit
and yet my car does just that... :squintdan
come out in my car see for your self!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> thats funny becos when i said my car spooling from 2200rpm you said its bullshit
> and yet my car does just that... :squintdan
> come out in my car see for your safe!!


I also said you won't make 700brake on 720cc injectors


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I also said you won't make 700brake on 720cc injectors


 650 hp it made


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

U should get it mapped again, is just lost 50bhp in just a few hours.

Out of interest was this using Joes 'drivers seat' dyno?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

some more pics


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> U should get it mapped again, is just lost 50bhp in just a few hours.
> 
> Out of interest was this using Joes 'drivers seat' dyno?


i haven't got time for keyboard warriors


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can we not argue please guys.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> i haven't got time for keyboard warriors


Lol and I haven't got time for bullshitters :wavey:


Just put us out of our misery and tell us ho much youre selling it for :smokin:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

some more pics


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Who's Joe? Lol


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

last few


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

MIKEGTR you can buy it in one posts time for nearly 18k and find out for yourself


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Multics said:


> Who's Joe? Lol


A shortened version of the full advert which I edited.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> MIKEGTR you can buy it in one posts time for nearly 18k and find out for yourself



Lol you obviously keep as close an eye on pistonheads as i do mook. :chuckle:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

found some more pics


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mook, is that Joes old car?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Mook, is that Joes old car?


yes


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol thought as much.

Notice that you pistonheads advert was spotted so you've got two hopes of posting it for sale on here 

We can spotted spammers after their first post, thats why you got so much stick


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol thought as much.
> 
> Notice that you pistonheads advert was spotted so you've got two hopes of posting it for sale on here
> 
> We can spotted spammers after their first post, thats why you got so much stick


nice welcoming! thanks but you did say things silly about joe, has he done anything to upset you?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> nice welcoming! thanks but you did say things silly about joe, has he done anything to upset you?


What did I say that wasn't true?

You came on here trying to sell your car, stating it was 700 bhp on 720cc injectors, then you changed your mind and said it was 650brake. You're telling everyone what an amazing mapper he is, yet he doesn't have a dyno and works from a garage at his house (i thought i was his mums).

As for doing all the cossies in Romford lol, I think you'll find that those in the know, KNOW!

FYI my previous car to the 33 was a Cossie


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

on pistonheads it says the car is 800BHP :squintdan
so what is it, 650, 700, 800, 1000


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> What did I say that wasn't true?
> 
> You came on here trying to sell your car, stating it was 700 bhp on 720cc injectors, then you changed your mind and said it was 650brake. You're telling everyone what an amazing mapper he is, yet he doesn't have a dyno and works from a garage at his house (i thought i was his mums).
> 
> ...


you mentionit dyno,just proves how much you DONT know about him and his work... anyway enough said about him. when it comes to what i do,how i do it, its noting to do you...yes i do what to sell it, if your wanna buy it then please let me know, i dont need you or anyone trying to crap me thrend... i did also offer to take you out in the car if you didnt believe the mapping side.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> you mentionit dyno,just proves how much you DONT know about him and his work... anyway enough said about him. when it comes to what i do,how i do it, its noting to do you...yes i do what to sell it, if your wanna buy it then please let me know, i dont need you or anyone trying to crap me thrend... i did also offer to take you out in the car if you didnt believe the mapping side.


So he has a rolling road in his garage?

I asked about a dyno as you are quoting power figures, therefore I assumed you had it dyno'd and assumed that that was while it was being mapped bu the mapping god himself.

I mentioned the 'drivers seat' dyno earlier and you dismissed that.

So what power is it today? as mentioned above you advertise it at 800brake in pistonheads, 700 at first on here then 650 - so I think any potential buyer will well and truly be put off now because u are clearly full of shyte.

We look out for each other on here and have the 50 post rule specifically for idiots like you who bring a bad name to high power cars - no doubt your car is quick, wih t78 etc, but its not 800 or 700brake and its def not worth £18k.

But good luck with the sale anyway :chuckle:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont normally post on things like this, but youve ruined your advertising hopes mate. I was looking at your car on pistonheads the past few weeks also and now as stated above youve gone from 800bhp on pistonheads to 700 bhp on here to 650 on here. Come on, use your nut and stop waffling.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mel HKS said:


> I dont normally post on things like this, but youve ruined your advertising hopes mate. I was looking at your car on pistonheads the past few weeks also and now as stated above youve gone from 800bhp on pistonheads to 700 bhp on here to 650 on here. Come on, use your nut and stop waffling.


Its reads well on pistonheads, but I suspect half of that is pony too


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Mel HKS said:


> I dont normally post on things like this, but youve ruined your advertising hopes mate. I was looking at your car on pistonheads the past few weeks also and now as stated above youve gone from 800bhp on pistonheads to 700 bhp on here to 650 on here. Come on, use your nut and stop waffling.



Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

On passionford he wrote this

"this car has 669hp at the hubs and 738 hp at the fly wheel on a dyno pack. It wouldnt keep still on a rolling road so was estimated 800hp it now runs on 750 cc injectors and t78 turbo with the above hp. Best time ever 9.7 1/4 mile at the pod and 200+mph (this car aint well it beats up R1 bikes). People dont realise what they're getting with the sort of money i'm asking for. If you're a millionaire and you spend over £100,000+ on you're new car, you still won't experience this sort of power. Bargain at this price and to be honest, I have second thoughts about selling this car everyday as its such an awesome piece of work. I test drove the new GTR 35 skyline yesterday and for £67k its an awesome car but not as exciting as this beast! This car is a poor mans Formula 1 car/Bugatti etc."


I'm impressed with the 9.7 quarter mile lol


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I didn't think them T78 turbos were capable of 800BHP, bit I may be wrong


----------



## 205007 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have second thoughts about selling it every day so I've plastered it on every forum I can think of and destroyed my credibility in 50 posts!

Gee I hope someone on Pistonheads will come round with 18k in a briefcase because there is one born every minute eh?

GLWTS :bawling:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Previously when it was dynoed at Abbey, it made 645 hp
The engine was then taken apart and re-done by Joe. As it felt a lot stronger and had a lot more torque than before, I estimated it to be 800 hp. This misled me as I thought it was a lot quicker than it actually is. Obviously I was wrong and I put my hands up to that. I admit I made a genuine mistake, my figures were not accurate. I do not intend to mislead anyone. I understand that you all are trying to protect the site and it is a great site for car lovers. TBH I feel that you were a little unfair as I am a novice on this site and you just slaughtered me. I am also a car lover, just like you guys, as you can see from my other car, the mk1 Cosworth.

With all respect to the car, its still a well spec’ed up car. Its had thousands spent on it. I am currently looking for a R35 and I would like to stay a member on the forum regardless as its just an awesome site. I also have a thread on R35-R Projects.

If there is still anyone genuinely interested in this car, please do come down and I assure you, you will not be disappointed :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You'd have been better received if you hadn't just spammed for 50.:thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> You'd have been better received if you hadn't just spammed for 50.:thumbsup:



+1... Qad you have gone about this the wrong way. And keep stating different power figures doesn't make you look good. 
Plus people on here know all their is to know about the skyline in regards to power, turbos, spool up, injectors. 

Your just digging your self a whole mate.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

as i said before i put my hands up hp......


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

(Best time ever 9.7 1/4 mile at the pod and 200+mph (this car aint well it beats up R1 bikes)

"Man" you have to put up a time slip to prove this sort of things...
we spend lots of cash to even get close to these times.....the prof is in the pudding...haha......opcorn:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

torra said:


> (Best time ever 9.7 1/4 mile at the pod and 200+mph (this car aint well it beats up R1 bikes)
> 
> "Man" you have to put up a time slip to prove this sort of things...
> we spend lots of cash to even get close to these times.....the prof is in the pudding...haha......opcorn:


ive put my hands up, and i think enough said


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> ive put my hands up, and i think enough said


You put your hands up to your power claims being bullshit. 

Do u know the world record for a full trim gtr is 9.4 seconds and that's got a genuine 1200bhp, I'm sure people would be interested to see the proof of your 9.7 run


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Friend


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> You put your hands up to your power claims being bullshit.
> 
> Do u know the world record for a full trim gtr is 9.4 seconds and that's got a genuine 1200bhp, I'm sure people would be interested to see the proof of your 9.7 run


I understand that I got my figures messed up. I couldn't understand why you were being so nasty and aggressive towards me, until now. After looking into you're thread, I can understand why you're frustrated, I see that it has taken a long while for you to finish your car. Don't let the frustration get the better of you...

I wouldn't concentrate on my 1/4 mile 'times' if I were you but be worried about finishing your car in this era! Lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> if I were you


You'd be living in a whole newfound world of greatness


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

ba hahahaha pmsl,mike for president :bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Alright chaps the guy's apology has been made. Play nice now.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Cant believe this thread is still going... lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i will give you £18k for you car if you can prove to me that it runs 9.7's on the quarter.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> You'd be living in a whole newfound world of greatness


nice one!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

glensR33 said:


> ba hahahaha pmsl,mike for president :bowdown1:


president drives car's that RUN ! :chuckle:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Wade said:


> Cant believe this thread is still going... lol


just warming up


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> i will give you £18k for you car if you can prove to me that it runs 9.7's on the quarter.


ill let you have the car when you can prove you can pay 18k


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Alright chaps the guy's apology has been made. Play nice now.


thanks mate :bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Believe me they've not been that bad with you, LOL.:chuckle:


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

cant belive you still want 18k for a car that no one not even you know the figures for? and matty can you afford the 18k :chuckle:


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

so what happens if you lose the bet? i think 18 k is a bit steep isnt it bro?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

qad said:


> president drives car's that RUN ! :chuckle:


Rather than buy a car that the previous owner modded and not know anything about (and have to lie about power and quarter mile times) I personally prefer to mod my own car myself and then prove it's abilities


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

And ladies and Gentlemen. Mr President :chuckle:


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

i think the issue seems to be that its clear you were chatting shite and not just you getting your figures mixed up.

just out of interest who modded your car mate? and did you buy it with it running rough?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Rather than buy a car that the previous owner modded and not know anything about (and have to lie about power and quarter mile times) I personally prefer to mod my own car myself and then prove it's abilities


That's upto you mate, looks like your going to the first OAP to have a big hp skyline Pmsl!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

bored now :banned:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

taken the car of pistonhends, getting all px offers, not after a px, going to hold on to..
its, prob done me a favour as i love the car...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't believe I'd missed this one, looks like it's been fun


----------



## joe200 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol i've been following this one as well.
Qad made the mistake of chatting bull and got caught out big time lol


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

joe200 said:


> Lol i've been following this one as well.
> Qad made the mistake of chatting bull and got caught out big time lol


some members just love them self lol


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Can't believe I'd missed this one, looks like it's been fun


i see you got sick in the past aswell lol :thumbsup:


----------

